
“Final” episode of the Great War video series - rossdavidh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa1ALtQqrVs
======
rossdavidh
But, check out Indy Neidell's new history channel also, TimeGhost:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLfMmOriSyPbd5JhHpnj4Ng](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLfMmOriSyPbd5JhHpnj4Ng)
It has a between-the-wars series and just started a WW2 week-by-week.

